# Bolting to an engine stand



## CStryker (Mar 31, 2008)

Probably a dumb question, but what bolts am I going to need in order to mount my 8v to an engine stand? I'm going to be pulling it on a Sunday when nobody is open, so I need to buy them in advance.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

I am not sure but believe they are 12mm. You can safely remove one as long as you don't drive it that way to check the size, or wait until tomorrow and I'll go to the garage and check one. One of the two at the top should be easy to reach and nothing else is in the way. The bolts are one issue, but an important second issue is spacers. Most or all engine stands have very short welded on spacers which may not work with a VW engine (mine don't). There is also the issue of if you want to be able to rotate the engine, flywheel left on and/or clutch left on which means even longer spacers. So that also means longer bolts to allow the use of the spacers so do a little planning.


----------



## RandallCunninghamJrIII (Jul 14, 2010)

you'll need the 4 bolts that secure the trans to the block, well not the actual bolts, but that same thread and longer bolts.
I got a long piece of threaded rod and cut it down to the sizes i needed. I cant really give measurements because it's a homemade stand so yours is most definitely different.
Ill post a pic if i can find one.


*edit
oh wait...you wondering what the actual pitch and whatnot is?
do not know off the top of my head either


----------



## Campbell (Nov 9, 2004)

You should be able to use the top two tranny bolts with your stand, no problem. They will do all the heavy holding, any size bolt and nut that fits thru your stand braces and lower tranny holes will be fine. have fun


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Campbell said:


> You should be able to use the top two tranny bolts with your stand, no problem. They will do all the heavy holding, any size bolt and nut that fits thru your stand braces and lower tranny holes will be fine. have fun


the bell housing bolts are WAY TOO SHORT.. have you actually ever bolted a VW up to a stand?

i think the thread pitch is 12x1.5 (lug nut and bolt threads)


----------



## CStryker (Mar 31, 2008)

Good call on taking one out; don't know why I didn't think about that. My standoffs are an inch long, and I'll be removing the clutch/flywheel/etc., so I can't imagine I will have a problem with clearance (though I've never actually seen the rear of a VW engine w/o the tranny on it).


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

8v head bolts are long enough and the correct size.


If you search in the g60 forum or maybe it's the corrado forum there is a very detailed thread covering this matter if you want to go to the hardware store and buy everything new.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

wantacad said:


> 8v head bolts are long enough and the correct size.
> 
> 
> If you search in the g60 forum or maybe it's the corrado forum there is a very detailed thread covering this matter if you want to go to the hardware store and buy everything new.


i can see youve never tried bolting up an engine with head bolts have you?

they are NOT the right size, not even close.. it doesnt work. they kinda thread in, but then bind up. its not the right thread pitch.

i heard someone talking about this once upon a time, but trust me, it DOES NOT WORK.

i had to buy bolts about as long as a head bolt, but with bell housing bolt threads on them. i believe the threads are 12x1.75mm (could be wrong)

8v head bolts (all gassers and early diesels) are 11mm, i know this to be fact. a 11mm bolt does not fit in a 12mm hole.. :screwy:

head bolts dont work, i used some ford engine mount bolts from some small FWD car to hang my engine last time.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

On a slight side-note: Has anyone ever bolted the stand up to the backside of the engine block?

I recall reading (but never actually looked to verify) that there are a few threaded bosses back there that can be used. 

Doing it this way would make it much easier to bolt up the pressure plate and flywheel assembly, as well as take care of the static timing, etc...

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. As stated, it's something I heard but never personally looked into.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> On a slight side-note: Has anyone ever bolted the stand up to the backside of the engine block?
> 
> I recall reading (but never actually looked to verify) that there are a few threaded bosses back there that can be used.
> 
> ...


are you talking about mounting the engine stand to the side of the engine, instead of the bellhousing end?

well, you kinda need the bellhousing to get the timing right, but as long as its got a front pulley, and a lower timing cover, then i guess you can find TDC that way..

its a B!TCH to put a pressure plate on an engine while on the stand the normal way, just so you know.. i dont see it possible to put a clutch disk or flywheel on there too. 

i suppose you could fab up some spacers tho, so that the stand bolts up to the side of the block flush..


----------



## GDR (Sep 25, 2000)

They are M12 x 1.75
































Get the length that works with your mount. I got the longest ones I could find at work and used 5/8-11 nuts as spacers so I could get to the rear main seal on the stand. Note that one hole used is a thru hole so you need a longer bolt and nut for that one(shown in picture). 2 of the block holes have hollow dowels so 2 of my spacer nuts are ground out to fit over them.

You can tell by the picture that you will need a custom mount for your stand if you want to be able to work on the clutch/ flywheel.


----------



## Campbell (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh I have probably mounted vw motors to engine stands 40 times, always used the tranny bolts but never left the flywheel/pressure plate on. If you plan to do anything with the crankshaft you need to remove them before you put the engine on the stand.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

GDR said:


> They are M12 x 1.75
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my stand is this kind. the bell housing bolts thread in by like 2 threads when you use them. the engine would fall off the stand.. if you have this type of stand, you NEED longer bolts..


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Glegor said:


> i can see youve never tried bolting up an engine with head bolts have you?
> 
> they are NOT the right size, not even close.. it doesnt work. they kinda thread in, but then bind up. its not the right thread pitch.
> 
> ...


 

Must have been those damm diesel guys with the 12mm headbolts starting that nasty rumor. :laugh:


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Here is the backside of a 1.6L that I have laying around:

So, there are a few threaded bosses, but not exactly a good spread for bolting up an engine stand...

Maybe the 1.8L or ABA are different, I don't recall.

1.6L:


----------

